# Cell Phone Antenna Connectioner Question



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

I bought a used 2002 Coupe which had a Dealer installed BMW CPT8000 Cell Phone system with voice activation and the bumper mount cell phone attenna.

I'm not using that phone and so I replaced the center phone ejector tray with a Euro roll top center tray which easily holds my existing cell phone. Also, pulled the fuse that powers the cell phone system to stop the constant hiss coming from voice activation system. 

I noticed that the connection for the antenna which terminates under the console is a coax wire. Was wondering if I can still use that coax connector to somehow connect to my Nokia 6100 series phone (which has an external antenna connector jack)? 

If so, what kind of adapter would be involved and I assume that the existing bumper mount antenna is "powered" so I'd have to replace the phone system fuse I earlier pulled out?

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The antenna itself isn't powered, and uses a standard cell antenna connector (well, both Motorola kits I put in used the same connector). But most phones need to be told to use the external antenna connector, which is usually accomplished by a carkit. But unless you plan on going all the way, I'd stick to the phone's own antenna, since if the phone has good RF (as does a 61xx), the car's antenna isn't going to help much.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

Okay .... will do .... Thanks!



Kaz said:


> The antenna itself isn't powered, and uses a standard cell antenna connector (well, both Motorola kits I put in used the same connector). But most phones need to be told to use the external antenna connector, which is usually accomplished by a carkit. But unless you plan on going all the way, I'd stick to the phone's own antenna, since if the phone has good RF (as does a 61xx), the car's antenna isn't going to help much.


----------



## nobadge (Jun 1, 2011)

a roof mounted antenna will always outperform any antenna located inside the car. The reason is that internal reflections will create constructive and destructive interference patterns resulting is sharp nulls in certain directions. The pattern of a monopole antenna on a conductive ground plane (roof)will produce a full 360 degree smooth azimuthal pattern (like a donut laying horizontally). The only singularity is strait up since a 1/4 wave monopole can't radiate at its end.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

Believe it or not I still have that 02 M3 (with only 19K miles) and agree about any roof antenna outperforming a phone's internal antenna or even the convertible's rear bumper mounted antenna.

Since the original posting in 2004, more stringent law enforcement regarding cell phone useage while driving and my own internist's constant warning that even hands-free talking can easily lead to distracted driving has ended my useage of mobile devices in a car that I am driving.

The sweet sound of my M3's engine is suddenly new again! :thumbup:


----------



## nobadge (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree with you, very good thinking!


----------

